# A little dry



## sporeloser (Apr 26, 2013)

So I picked a couple pounds tonight and some of them are a little dry so I'm thinking about dehydrating them. Any help on what to do with them would be appreciated


----------



## sporeloser (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## shroomanitu (Mar 3, 2017)

sporeloser said:


> So I picked a couple pounds tonight and some of them are a little dry so I'm thinking about dehydrating them. Any help on what to do with them would be appreciated


I just put them on an old screened window frame I have, in the sunshine. They should dry in one day if it's warm out, but it doesn't look like we are going to have any nicer weather for 2 weeks. You can put them on a screen in any spare room you have and put a small box fan in the room to keep the air moving. They should be dry in a few days.


----------



## manleyman (Apr 26, 2015)

turn a box fan on its side blowing down and screen on top low speed , does not take too long


----------

